# Mersey Gorge Caves, Stockport, Feb 2010



## ojay (Apr 18, 2010)

*These caves are built into the Sandstone alongside the Mersey Gorge, Stockport and date back to the 1670's.* Years later the Air-Raid shelters
were based on this 'cutting into' the Red Sandstone to provide shelter during WW2.

Other than that there doesn't seem to me much history available, so would welcome any further input.... 

*Drainage*

















*Caves*





























































*Shaft*
















*Thanks for looking *​


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 19, 2010)

Never realised the Mersey had a gorge let alone caves. 

Interesting. 

Could they have been mines rather than caves?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 20, 2010)

Really interesting place. There seems to be a lot going on here...as borntobemild said, not just caves...drainage, bricks, metal remains and some of the caves look as if they've been hollowed out to form the arches.
D'you know what they remind me of? The cave houses at Kinver Edge. Makes you think...nice bit of mystery there.


----------

